Ask HN: Book Recommendation for DevOps? - amrrs
======
afarrell
The Phoenix Project is good for an explanation of the business reasons why
certain ways-of-working are important.

~~~
RocketSyntax
Having read this, I would not recommend it to someone that actually wants to
learn the tools.

~~~
tkjef
no, definitely not. but it's an enjoyable fictional read that has lots of
devops concepts but isn't a flat out tech book. i found that to be a nice
change of pace from the non-stop barrage of tech articles, tutorials, and
straight to the point o'reilly books i'm typically reading.

it also highlights real world examples that i could definitely relate to and
thought that i was alone in going through. clearly i'm not alone on it if
there's this book written with people going through similar frustrating
experiences.

------
acolytic
I thought Google's SRE book ([https://landing.google.com/sre/sre-
book/toc/index.html](https://landing.google.com/sre/sre-book/toc/index.html))
was incredible. Probably a good place to start.

~~~
jordiburgos
I am not a DevOps myself. I started reading Google's SRE and it made me feel
that it was all about Google's tools and not about general DevOps knowledge.

~~~
sp527
It's far from "all about Google's tools"; that's a gross mischaracterization
of that body of work.

------
gashaw
Release it! by Michael Nygard has lots of good info on design issues related
to production systems and operations/devops of such systems.

------
gchamonlive
a question first

do you mean DevOps as in agile or DevOps as a proxy for SRE (or cloud
infrastructure engineering in general)?

~~~
amrrs
It's DevOps in Cloud Infra. Thx!

